# Gnosis New Release



## mike_cos (Dec 3, 2011)

Issue 3/2011 of Italian Intel Services (English Version)... Interesting Article on Lone Wolf Terrorist..

http://gnosis.aisi.gov.it/gnosis/MainDbE.nsf/HomePages/H28


----------

